# PSA: Sprint OHC 6 for sale in CA



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

For any 6 cyl people out there, this seems super cheap:









1968 pontiac OHC 6 cylinder engine - auto parts - by owner - vehicle...


1968 Pontiac Sprint Overhead Cam 6 cylinder out of a 1968 Firebird. Needs to be rebuilt. Has the sprint package. Cam and 4 barrel carb and exhaust manifold set up for dual exhaust. Very rare. $100 I...



sfbay.craigslist.org


----------

